# Goat being evicted...



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

My neutered male pygmy goat is currently being boarded. The farmer that is currently boarding him has just notified us they no longer want to keep him at their farm. We have the land for the goat however, this is our first experience having a goat to care for completely. My goat is currently bonded with anther male goat and the owners are not interested in keeping them together, so this is causing us to have many questions.
Can a goat have another animal as a companion?
We live in the northeast which can get very cold in the winter, what are recommendations for caring for our goat during this cold time of the year?
How much room does a goat need for a pen and for a shelter?
What is the best escape proof fencing? Predator protection, we do have fox and coyotes?
What is a suggested healthy diet?
We are currently battling Wild Parsnip on our property, hopefully within the next couple of years we will have this vanished from our land. Is Wild Parsnip ok for a goat to eat? While this is not going to be encouraged, we cannot guarantee there will not be small sprouts that pop up before it is under control.
What tick control is recommended and other vaccinations? We understand we will have to now seek out a vet.
If we do decide to get another goat is it recommended that we bring both goats into the new space at the same time? How do we properly introduce the two? If it is not a goat for a buddy, what are recommendations for introductions?
Are there ways to keep water from freezing that will not drastically increase our electric bill? We have an idea of having a small solar panel on the shelter to keep the water from freezing and power a small heat source. Has anyone tried this option?
Is there a brand of food that is recommended?

Thank you, Rob


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Would they give you the other goat he is bonded with?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

How long have these people been caring for your goat? What have they been doing/feeding?


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Would they give you the other goat he is bonded with?


They will not, that was our hope.


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

mariarose said:


> How long have these people been caring for your goat? What have they been doing/feeding?


Unfortunately they have been feeding too much grain that has caused two serious health problems. They have fed him hay as well. We will transition him to a much healthier lifestyle once he is with us. Looking for guidance. Thank you.


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

mariarose said:


> How long have these people been caring for your goat? What have they been doing/feeding?


They have been caring for him since he was 2 months old, he is now 5 yrs. His bonded buddy is a few weeks older. At the time we were living in a development and the farm offered to have the goats grow up together. Now we are living in a nearby small town with 10+ acres. The feed choice was up to the farmer. It will be a better situation once we have his new space safe and set up with hopefully some new friends.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, get him a new buddy. He will do better.

Glad he has you to care for him now.


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Yeah, get him a new buddy. He will do better.
> 
> Glad he has you to care for him now.


Would you suggest we get him one new buddy or two? Does gender matter?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If I could, I would keep him on the same hay he's been on. Perhaps the farmer would sell you a couple of bales to enable you to ease into what you'll be feeding going forward.

I agree, he shouldn't need grain. Here I would just stop the grain, but others here may feel it is better to slowly decrease it.

Only a single buddy, if you get 2, they might stay bonded to one another and he'd still feel alone. Wethers would make you the best pets I feel.

About vaccinations, you don't want to over vaccinate. Can you tell us what the farmer has given recently?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

With him being 5 years old, unless he is of really sweet temperament, try to match his size/weight/personality.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

About fencing, what are your local predators?


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

mariarose said:


> About fencing, what are your local predators?


We have coyotes, fox, owls and fishers are the ones that quickly come to mind.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Electric fence or woven wire would probably be best. Or woven wire with a strand of electric along the top. 

For cold, just make sure they have access to a dry, draft-free barn with plenty of bedding.


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

mariarose said:


> If I could, I would keep him on the same hay he's been on. Perhaps the farmer would sell you a couple of bales to enable you to ease into what you'll be feeding going forward.
> 
> I agree, he shouldn't need grain. Here I would just stop the grain, but others here may feel it is better to slowly decrease it.
> 
> ...


He is still recovering from laminitis - he is doing so much better but, the other reason this move is welcome and we just want him to be healthy and happy. We are in the process of getting all vaccination records and will inquire on the hay used. We might be able to access the same source considering we live in the next town. Is there a type of hay - timothy, alfalfa, other options - that are better?
Thank you so much. 
Thank you for your suggestion on getting just one other goat, we were not sure how to best introduce them. Should they be introduced to the new place at the same time or will this matter. We have dog experience with this but not goats.


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Electric fence or woven wire would probably be best. Or woven wire with a strand of electric along the top.
> 
> For cold, just make sure they have access to a dry, draft-free barn with plenty of bedding.


Thank you for this information, we are in the process of designing the paddock area and shelter. How much space for two goats would be recommended?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Alfalfa is high in calcium which helps prevent urinary calculi. It's all I give my bucks and wethers. 

I usually just stick the goats to be introduced in the same pen together and see how in goes. You might need to separate them and let them share a fence line for a few days if there is too much aggressive behavior.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

WillowBear said:


> Thank you for this information, we are in the process of designing the paddock area and shelter. How much space for two goats would be recommended?


The more the better. I would try to fence at least 1/4 acre or so. As for shelter, bigger is also better. When I had only two goats I had a 6' x 8' wooden shed that worked perfectly.


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Alfalfa is high in calcium which helps prevent urinary calculi. It's all I give my bucks and wethers.
> 
> I usually just stick the goats to be introduced in the same pen together and see how in goes. You might need to separate them and let them share a fence line for a few days if there is too much aggressive behavior.


Thank you, this is helpful.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't have enough hay choices here to make me a hay snob!!!! My favorite is an alfalfa/orchard grass mix, I try to avoid timothy or fescue, when I can, but really I feed what I can get. I do feed alfalfa pellets some, and more when the hay is really subpar.


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> The more the better. I would try to fence at least 1/4 acre or so. As for shelter, bigger is also better. When I had only two goats I had a 6' x 8' wooden shed that worked perfectly.


This is helpful - we can easily get a smaller shed with good ventilation in place and mark off 1/4 acre for the paddock.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't know where you are. Some people really like peanut hay and use it because it is a legume like alfalfa. Bermuda is something I hear good things about too.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Get some things for them to jump on, like a sturdy picnic table. If you live someplace rainy, they'll be happy if they have a place they can move and be outside but still out of the rain, like an overhang or something like that.

My goats all want to move in with you...


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

Does anyone have information on Wild Parsnip? We have it growing in our field and I don't see this listed in either the ok to eat or poison for goats in the list on the FAQ section for us newbies. We would not intentionally feed this to the goats however if a sprout or several pop up we may not get to it before the goats. Is Wild Parsnip ok for goats to eat? We are working on getting this awful plant off our property but it is going to take a couple of years we are told.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

My goats love regular parsnips, but no, I don't know anything about that. I'll keep looking.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I found this online,

. _*Wild parsnip*_ is _*poisonous*_ to animals whether it is fresh or dried and fed as hay. Grazing _*livestock*_ will generally avoid _*poisonous*_ plants IF adequate forage of more desirable species is available.

Elsewhere I found repeated mowing to be one of the recommendations.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Curiously enough, the roots are not poisonous...

I've been battling horse nettle myself...


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I found this online,
> 
> . _*Wild parsnip*_ is _*poisonous*_ to animals whether it is fresh or dried and fed as hay. Grazing _*livestock*_ will generally avoid _*poisonous*_ plants IF adequate forage of more desirable species is available.
> 
> Elsewhere I found repeated mowing to be one of the recommendations.


Yes, we have been mowing and this is the method we are using to control it. Interesting that the root isn't poisonous. We will just have to make sure Jasper and his new buddy have adequate food and they hopefully will avoid it.


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

How much hay do two goats eat? We are looking into purchasing and storing hay and are in the planning stages. 
Thank you all for your support.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Depends a lot on how much they waste. I give my buck and wether about a bale a week. I use 50-60 lb square bales of alfalfa.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

What kind of goats are we talking about? My 2 Nigerian boys have an enclosed shelter (with ventilation) that's only about 3' by 6' for when it gets cold and a slightly larger covered area with no walls for when the weather is nicer. And 1/4 acre is good I think! As for introducing them, I agree, just put them together and watch for a while. I have never had any issues with goats fighting much, but mine also don't have horns and they have plenty of space to get away from eachother. Alfalfa hay is great, I use second cutting orchard grass most of the time. You also definitely want them to have access to a loose goat mineral at all times. For heating water you can buy stock tank deicers that are plugged in and submerged in their water container and they keep the water from freezing, or you can buy heated buckets... From what I've read about WIld Parsnip, it is poisonous, but goats would rarely eat it other than to stave off starvation.


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

cbrossard said:


> What kind of goats are we talking about? My 2 Nigerian boys have an enclosed shelter (with ventilation) that's only about 3' by 6' for when it gets cold and a slightly larger covered area with no walls for when the weather is nicer. And 1/4 acre is good I think! As for introducing them, I agree, just put them together and watch for a while. I have never had any issues with goats fighting much, but mine also don't have horns and they have plenty of space to get away from eachother. Alfalfa hay is great, I use second cutting orchard grass most of the time. You also definitely want them to have access to a loose goat mineral at all times. For heating water you can buy stock tank deicers that are plugged in and submerged in their water container and they keep the water from freezing, or you can buy heated buckets... From what I've read about WIld Parsnip, it is poisonous, but goats would rarely eat it other than to stave off starvation.


Thank you - excellent information. What size heated bucket would you recommend for two goats? Our one goat (Nigerian Pygmy) does not have horns and we are looking for a buddy for him. From what we have just been told he has been depressed and crying in the corner of his current location. What can be done to help him with his depression and are there tips for a crying goat? I have read posts about loud goats ... suggestions?


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

From what we have just been told he has been depressed and crying in the corner of his current location. What can be done to help him with his depression and are there tips for a crying goat? I have read posts about loud goats ... suggestions?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

There really isn't much you can do other than make sure he has a buddy


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

As for how much hay, I give my boys each a leaf a day, but they also have browse


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

WillowBear said:


> What size heated bucket would you recommend for two goats?


Depends on how often you want to refill it  My 2 boys have a 5 gallon bucket and I refill it every day or every other day during the summer and every few days during the winter.


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

cbrossard said:


> Depends on how often you want to refill it  My 2 boys have a 5 gallon bucket and I refill it every day or every other day during the summer and every few days during the winter.


I am purchasing items and want to make sure what we are buying makes the most practical sense. We will go with a 5 gallon option for them, sounds like this is a good size. Thank you.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Did they already take his buddy away from him? If that's why he's crying, bonding with another goat should work. Poor little guy.


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

New-goat-mom said:


> Did they already take his buddy away from him? If that's why he's crying, bonding with another goat should work. Poor little guy.


They separated him due to the laminitis and he has been getting more and more depressed. Now for our next round of questions: his buddy. We are assuming we should stick with a withered male, no horns? What about age, should this be a factor? Jasper has the personality of wanting all attention, a little pushy but not overly, of course when he is feeling at his best, he loves to be around people and other animals. Thank you all for your support and help.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You want calm but not timid, castrated. not horned unless he is super gentle with them. Younger and weaker is fine IF your wether will be gentle with him.
Larger, or older, or stronger is fine if he'll be gentle with your wether. I don't think we can evaluate that for you at a distance...

I wish they had not taken his buddy away... I wish you could just go get him NOW. Poor guy.


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

I completely agree with you. I also wish they had informed us before the harshest weather time of the year of us in the Northeast in order for us to prepare with more time. However, it for the best we take him and we are looking forward to this new venture. 
So ... we do have a potential Nigerian dwarf buckling that someone in a neighboring town is looking to go to a new home, he is currently 7 weeks old though. He has been disbudded and is going to be banded in a couple of weeks. I can completely understand, it really all comes down to personality and behaviors. When looking at potential buddies what are some key things to check to make sure we are getting a healthy guy? 
I am calling the vet that has taken care of Jasper today to get records and request a visit to check on both of them asap when they both arrive at our home.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ask if their herd is tested CAE negative. See if he's been treated for coccidia.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Check with current owners and ask them for current health records. Have they given his first CDT, cocci treatment, etc? Check eyelids for a nice healthy pink, under the tail to make sure he doesn't have/hasn't had scours, coat condition, and generally bouncy happy kid.


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

Would a probiotic be recommended for both goats to help with any stress related issues that is understandable with new location, new introductions ... ?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, mine get probiotics at the drop of a hat.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

When I get a new goat I give probiotics (paste) and b-complex 3 days in a row. I also run a fecal and worm them.


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> Check with current owners and ask them for current health records. Have they given his first CDT, cocci treatment, etc? Check eyelids for a nice healthy pink, under the tail to make sure he doesn't have/hasn't had scours, coat condition, and generally bouncy happy kid.


Great info - adding this info to my list. 
Best,
Joy


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Yes, mine get probiotics at the drop of a hat.


I was thinking with the situation he probably should be getting that now ...or many days ago ... I will be so relieved to just have him here


----------



## WillowBear (Nov 1, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> When I get a new goat I give probiotics (paste) and b-complex 3 days in a row. I also run a fecal and worm them.


How much B complex is recommend?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If you use the injectible it is 6cc per 100 lbs. For a move in situation where we aren't battling health issues, I like to use the b-complex gel from jeffers livestock supply. Its less traumatic and has worked very well for me, keeping up appetite under stress. The dose is on the tube - I forget off the top of my head what it is right now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## Scott2va (Jun 27, 2017)

Definitely get him a companion ASAP as they are herd animals. When I lost a goat my other pigmy whether cried nonstop until I got him another friend and that was just the next day. I would definitely recommend getting one about the same size probably another dehorned male, if you get a female they do require more grain than the males. One nice perk that you have is they are both being introduced to a new home at the same time so that should help with them bonding and one not being territorial if that's the word you want to use. Try to continue with the same grain that he was being fed at his previous home but less of it if they were overfeeding. Changing their diet too fast can be very detrimental for them. I feed mine A lot of feed hay from Southern states and a little bit of noble goat which is said to help reduce the risk of urinary calculi which can be very dangerous for male goats. In addition to that they are able to graze in my yard a couple of hours each day. Of course be sure they have plenty of things to climb on. An old cable spool is a great thing to put in your pen ( not near the side though because they could use it to get out ) as well as some type of small shed or somewhere they can be to get out of the elements. The best of luck to you and hopefully everything is going well.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Hugs, Willow. Take a breath. It will be OK.


----------

